# 1940s pre-war Schwinn project



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

06/23/14
Bought this frame with spring fork last year as a project, haven't had much time to work on it. Came as a frame and fork, so I'm putting it together as a rider with (mostly) parts from the same time period, not concerned with everything being exact and correct.
Thanks to tripple3 for setting me up with the Miller side stand yesterday 
Have found seat, post, wheels, crankset, and fenders that will work.










more to come


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally found a headset via ebay, we have accretion:





Cyclelock rebuilt and working perfectly; thanks Wes!
This is not a restoration, so "correctness" of parts isn't important.

Seat is stamped Goodrich, right at that spot where I'd not like recover it, but the condition doesn't fit the project. 
If someone would like to work a trade for a "core exchange" I'm up for it.





Working on wheels now.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2014)

I also have a set of 1941 painted Lobdell flat profile complete ready to ride rims on ebay. .


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I also have a set of 1941 painted Lobdell flat profile complete ready to ride rims on ebay.




thanks, got wheels handled tho


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 23, 2014)

*lookin good*

Very nice! Sweet lookin ride!


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 10, 2015)

A little progress.


----------



## Djshakes (Feb 10, 2015)

Notice your rear fender is not fitting correctly.  The tab barely has enough length to screw on.  Flat braces are for an early model fender and that would explain why it isn't long enough. I had this issue once. The earlier frames had a smaller rear triangle. Is there a number stamped above the fender tab? If there is, it is a special fender for a shorter frame 37 and up. If not, it is most likely a 36 fender.


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 11, 2015)

Looking good,coming together nicely.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 4, 2015)

A little progress on the Schwinn. For me a good way to work on these oldies is to have more than one going, as it takes time to get everything together. Something comes in for one bike while on the hunt for parts for another. 
New handlebars from sm2501, installed easily with Craftsman P9 46948 snap ring pliers:





Had some grips in the drawer, and a lil' rugged Silver Ray:





And finally, chain adjusters arrived this week thanks to mongeese 





Not sure if these rims will stay. Dig 'em painted, but they're not as round as they could be: the rear has a bit of a curb ding. Not bad, but Scott likes his wheels _round_. Might go with something else.





The pedals that were set aside for this bike surfaced today too:





That's it for now!


----------



## crash24 (Apr 8, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 21, 2015)

Are you hunting for a battery tube for power or just put the light there to fill the hole?   



rustjunkie said:


> A little progress on the Schwinn. For me a good way to work on these oldies is to have more than one going, as it takes time to get everything together. Something comes in for one bike while on the hunt for parts for another.
> Had some grips in the drawer, and a lil' rugged Silver Ray:  That's it for now!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 22, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> Are you hunting for a battery tube for power or just put the light there to fill the hole?




Not sure yet, sort of trying to think of a unobtrusive power source...have some ideas, now wish I had some time!


----------



## rbgolf01 (May 31, 2015)

so I have a set of those rims in white with a red stripe. I got them a a 50s spitfire at a swap meet. I hadn't seen them before,so im wondering if they are a pre war set of rims rather than the spitfire they are on.... hey I might even have a frame that they can match up with ?


----------

